# which are more accurate test strips or liquid dropper type tests?



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a hang on the inside of the tank with a suction cup type of ammonia meter that is reading caution. I did however change 20L of water today, after which I tested the water with the liquid drops. The reading from the liquid drops said no ammonia. My hang on the tank strip still says caution. Which test is more accurate?*c/p*


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

liquid test kits IMO


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

test strips suck, and the ones you are using really suck. liquid test kits are the way to go.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Concur!


----------

